# how far do you lead the snows when they are a ways up?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i was just wondering because last weekend it didnt seem like thy were that high up but they were a little up but close enough for shooting and i couldnt seem to hit them? how far do you lead them when they are far, and how far when they are close?


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

depends on how fast they are going and how much the wind is blowing. you'd be surprised what the wind will do to your pattern. when you actually hit one, take note as to what you just did. if some time goes by and you aren't hitting any, quit shooting, you may skybusting.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

From my experience I would say that MOST misses are from shooting behind the bird (not leading enough) if you miss the bird by leading too far the bird will often react to the shot pattern whistling in front of it. When I was 15 (more years ago than I care to admit) a mallard was flying with a greenwing teal about 12 feet behind it. I thought they were about 45 yards up & lead the mallard accordingly, neatly folding the teal in the process. Needless to say they were at least 75 yards up. If I'm not sure they're in range.......they're not. I doubt you're shooting too far forward.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

every single situation can vary a little bit but becoming consistent isnt that hard. If you hunt enough in differnt situations you will be able to hit better. Practice amkes perfect. Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

If you dont hit them, swing faster...I have never missed a target on the move because I was out ahead of it..
Bandhunter


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

My advice For birds hovering overhead at 45 yards or more, its important that you take the bird when DIRECTLY overhead. YOu want to be shooting straight up.

Birds that are 45 yards up but at an angle may actually be 65 yards out yet. When the bird is directly overhead, 45 yards is 45 yards.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with most of your misses are behind the bird....but I have lead a birds too much. This past fall I was missing snows. Then I figured I was not leading them enough and kept missing....so a little more lead.....kept missing...more lead, miss.....etc. Well then I said the he!! with it and went back to my first lead and shortened it.....the geese started to drop.

A good ear mark is "Put the barrel on the beak". Swing until the barrel of your gun is just passed beak and pull the trigger.

Now every situation is different....wind, distance, type of shot you are using, type of shells (speed...FPS), what angles you are shooting, etc. But use this little ear mark and then go from there.

Chuck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree that most people shoot behind them, and as Madison stated our group is very specific that shots are taken STRAIGHT UP.

My golden rule is roughly one bird length for every 10 yards. And the windier it is, it'll have to be even more than that.

If you're going to miss a snow goose, always miss out front.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

:withstupid: i agree if they are low i just put it right in the front of there beak but if there up there a ways i lead them quit a bit depending on the wind


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Dont forget to follow through. Stopping the gun used to be my biggest problem. Make sure you follow through and your % will increase. And a quote from the Patroit. "Aim small miss small." Shoot at its head pretend it has no body.


----------

